# chat room permanently down?



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

has anyone else had a hard time accessing the chat on here? It seems to return an error message anytime I try to get on it.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I believe it's actually a paid feature that needs to be periodically renewed and has probably lapsed, I'll send the admin a message about it.

In the meantime a few people go to https://tinychat.com/dpshcrew (I pop in from time to time) if you want to stop by.


----------

